# Hello! New here! I have a question about my hair color?



## nailpolishjunki (Feb 7, 2015)

Does this hair color suit me?



  The color is L'Oreal Preference Rich Mahogony


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2015)

nailpolishjunki said:


> Does this hair color suit me?
> 
> 
> 
> The color is L'Oreal Preference Rich Mahogony


  You have beautiful hair! And yes, I think the colour looks lovely on you. x


----------



## nailpolishjunki (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank  you!  I think I shall be dying it this color again... Its the most flattering shade I've found from the drugstore so far


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 8, 2015)

What color is this?
  i just so love it!
  Looks natural!


----------



## priyasahani (May 2, 2019)

This really seems to be pretty natural without any touch ups. You look great in them. Rather you could try 2 colors like blonde or red. Those might be the best for your look probably.


----------



## Bently101 (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes this colour is beautiful and beautiful on you.
Your hair is stunning too
I would suggest incase you cant find the shade one day that chocolate is about the closest to this colour too. 
Dont go lighter red it will wash you out.


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 4, 2019)

Yes! You look gorgeous!


----------

